# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Autonomous trucks, Peterbilt Motors Company, Denton, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Peterbilt Motors Company

----------


## Airicist

Article "Peterbilt shows off autonomous truck"
Advanced Driver Assist system combines camera and GPS capabilities

by James Menzies
May 31, 2015

----------

